

They have really “tightened up” beta 3 for iOS7. Feels much better. - rogerfernandezg
http://mashable.com/2013/07/08/ios-7-beta-3/

======
jamesbrennan
Has anyone tried iOS7 out on older devices? I found iOS7 beta1 to be unusable
for everyday use on an iPhone 4 because of the number of bugs, but it operated
perfectly on an iPhone 5.

~~~
rogerfernandezg
I use it on an iPhone 4S and also buggy and some lag.

